# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Button Bay Beach Getaway in Treasure Beach

## Kim Lau

Back in February, my husband and I visited a rustic quiet relaxing place to get away for a couple of days.  We ended up staying for three nights.  The food was outstanding, the lobster, fish not to mention the Perky Pork.  We just fell in love with the place. The pool is just above the ocean, so it almost feels like your in an infinity pool. There is not a huge beach full of sand, but there is, one mile down the road.  We got the rest we needed, we didn't get hounded by people walking on the beach, it was very private, and we even had entertainment. Gladys who is the owner is a hoot. This place comes highly recommended from us.
check it out. http://www.buttonbayjamaica.com

----------


## Jim-Donna

Oh YES!!! we even saw dolphins one day while having a COLD Red Stripe!

----------


## Togus

We once spent 3 weeks at Button Bay.  We really enjoyed it, but didn't realize how good it was until we finished the month in Negril.  There is a slow paced, low key nature to the TB area and to Button Bay itself that we missed a lot when we moved to the cliffs in Negril.  We used to stay in Oracabessa back before James Bond Beach was invented and we loved the vibe that is similar to the TB area...lots of fishermen and farmers, not so many tourist amenities and  amusements.  The beach a mile from Button Bay that Kim spoke of is really hard to believe; it must be 4-5 miles long, pristine fine white sand and completely deserted...all day long, day after day, no people on the beach.  Button Bay Beach Resort is one of the most interesting places we've stayed in Jamaica.  It's a combo B&B and goat ranch; they breed and sell these giant Boer goats, meat goats that were imported from South Africa.  The pool area is something special, and there is a little doorbell wired to one of the trees that you can used to summon kitchen staff that will bring you wonderful blended fruit rum punches... very easy to let a day slip by drinking at the pool.  The inkeepers, Gladys and William, are very interesting people whose families were among the first European people in Jamaica.  The inn isn't really in TB itself and rides into and back from town are provided by Button Bay.  Very cool place but not for everyone, you gotta be comfortable with entertaining yourself to like it there, it ain't like Negril or Ochee but I'd go back in a minute.

----------


## Rambo

William and Gladys Finlason
for those of you who have stayed at Button Bay, this was a fav of ours....we were lucky enough to know the owners daughter here in the states......

William Finlason passed this August he and his wife Gladys were the owners........she could not handle it by herself so its is leased out for now............I am sure with Gladys still in the "play", you will be treated right!...........

here is the link to the place..Its called the Cove        http://www.thecovejamaica.com.

help Gladys................ check it out, you will love it

----------


## Jim-Donna

So Sorry to hear about Willams passing. GOD rest his soul. GOD bless Gladys..

----------

